# 1842 Vs 1745



## druglas

i made my first tube set last week out of 1842. this week i finally get around to make a set out of the 1745 i got from truly texas. i put the tubes side by side and i cannot tell the difference . they look exactly the same size and are both black. od and id look the same. did someone ship me the wrong thing?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

druglas said:


> i made my first tube set last week out of 1842. this week i finally get around to make a set out of the 1745 i got from truly texas. i put the tubes side by side and i cannot tell the difference . they look exactly the same size and are both black. od and id look the same. did someone ship me the wrong thing?


It's possible, but eyeballing the difference between 1745 and 1842 takes a pretty well calibrated eyeball, there being only .1 mm difference in inside diameter and .3 mm in outside. If the band lengths are the same and pull weight is the same, then you probably did get one shipment mislabeled.


----------



## Hrawk

Take a look at THIS thread which shows the difference.


----------



## druglas

thanks...i have downloaded those charts. Henry is right...too close to eyeball. the 1745 is drawing a bit harder...i have to make sure i keep the labels with the tubes.lol
i'm thinking 2040 in yellow for target practice and 1745 for hunting which i don't expect to do unless i have to. everything is illegal in connecticut. grrr
i wish i had not got a multiplex ss off ebay with theraband gold.( under $8) it's my favorite and now my life is more complicated. lol


----------



## pgandy

Hi Douglas, seems strange seeing you in this part of the world. There is a difference in the two sizes, not much visually. The OD of 1842 mics about .160” and 1742 .185”. I say about because I find variations even within the same rubber not to mention variation in different lots, and it is difficult to measure a compressible material precisely. I also think that vendors sometimes get mixed up themselves and send the wrong rubber. I say this because I was trying to keep my inventory balanced and used about the equal amount of both 1745 and 1845 in early testing and ordered each type alternately a bag at a time. At present I should have two unused bags of each, while in fact I have 1 bag of 1842 and 3 of 1745. I am more familiar with the rubber now and picked it up visually. Also supporting this theory I saw a recent post of someone supposedly received 2040 from China but the new rubber did not match the old 2040 but closely matched another existing rubber the man had on hand in both general size and draw weight.


----------



## druglas

hay pgandy...always a pleasure the hear from "the most interesting man on the planet"(not that beer guy)...
i have maxed out on blowguns and blowgun equipment. i had to get a variety of stuff the find out what works for me and what i enjoy the most. now it's just practice...
i did the same with slingshots. flats,tubes,dankungs and multiplex. so far my two cheepest ss are my favorites. i now have to start to figure out ammo. i've been shooting trumark plastic practice ammo in the house. i'll hunt if i have to so i think i'd better start practicing with some hunting ammo. i'm not sure what that should be...maybe 3/8 steel? i'm liking 2040 for in the house and i have 1842 and 1745..i think either would do the job on some dinner. 
you were right about the tubes i have ...they look the same but i can feel the difference as soon as i take one shot. big difference. i just gotta keep the labels from getting mixed up . lol
i'm joining another forum but under an alias. after posting the opsec questions people who really cover their tracks contacted me privately. their expertise ,military and civilian, has been a real eye opener. i was shocked to find out just how much of my business is on the net for anyone to find. i'm not doing anything i need to hide and i'm not gonna flag to the government but info on me should come from me. 
well friend, gotta think about getting ready to stay up all night at work. poor me, online all night and reading books. lol


----------



## Performance Catapults

This is the reason I have only been using (and offering) 2040 and 1842. I didn't notice any significant difference in 1745 vs 1842, but I liked the performance of 1842 better. Maybe the 1745 would be better for larger diameter ammo (bigger than 7/16" or 1/2"), but not too many tube shooters use that size.


----------



## druglas

I agree with you comlpetely. 1745 pulls harder and seems appropriate for heavier ammo. I think 2040 will at least for me prove to be best for target and 1842 or 1745 for hunting which can only happen in a "situation". Nothing is legal in Connecticut. I don,t have any 2040 and may have to order it from Dankung but pouches i would like to get from Percision Catapults. I can,t find a link to do that ? BTW...i,m saving up for one of thofe african ebory ss. Looks like the ultimate. Sa...weet.
Druglas


----------



## druglas

So, if 1/2 is the size ammo for 1745 then what is generally the right size for 1842 ? And 2040 ?
I guess most band shooters are using steel for target and hunting. Simple to use one size ball. I,ve been shooting trumark plastic practice balls in the house.they are pretty light.
Thanks for input.
Druglas


----------



## Performance Catapults

In my opinion, 3/8", 7/16" and 1/2" work well with 1842. I have shyed away from 1/2", and mainly shoot 3/8" and 7/16". 3/8" and 5/16" are great with 2040. However, MJ really likes 7/16" with 2040. I don't like that combo myself, but that's just me.


----------



## M.J

Performance Catapults said:


> MJ really likes 7/16" with 2040.


True 'dat!
This is my go-to combo for target shooting. Easy draw and I prefer the size of 7/16" for better grip in the pouch.
I like 1842s and 1/2" for pretty much any other kind of shooting because of the power and longevity. I'm about to go on "Grackle Patrol" to get them out of the garden and 1842s with 1/2" will do very well for that, I think.


----------



## druglas

I,m just trying to avoid buying one of each like i did with ss and bg. Now i,m gonna have to give away the units i don,t care for like the ergo multiplex with universal forks.


----------



## druglas

So...if you were gonna buy one size for both target and hunting using 2040,1842,and1745 it would be...7/16 ??


----------



## M.J

1842


----------



## Performance Catapults

3/8" with 1842 GT and Comp, generates enough kinetic energy to harvest small game, with a head shot.


----------



## pgandy

If I were to buy one size I’d go with the 1842. The 1842 band set I like most is one loop cut 13.75”. After tying they are about 6½” from the forks. Originally I cut them 1” shorter. I couldn’t tell much difference in performance without the chrony and since the bands generally break at the pouch I get on more tie per set after breaking with the extra length. I estimate just over 1000 shots per 13.75” cut. It doesn’t take much effort to pull, and ½” steel gives about 7½ fpe and lead a little more than a fpe more. You should be able to up this by using a pseudo taper. Band life may go down. Recently I’ve been shooting 1745 more as it pulls harder giving me PT to use 2040 band sets. I am getting about 10.3 fpe with the 1745 and 12.0 with 2040 which is pulling 19.5#. I am using the 2040 with a double loop of pseudo tapered band.


----------



## druglas

No, what size balls. Lol.
@pgandy...look for pm on lefora.


----------



## druglas

@ pgandy...
The other site won,t let me post by phone. I just got a chinese knock off of the dankunk pocket thunder ergo. I,m loviny it same size...big.same weight. Heavy. I think it came with 2050 and a nice pouch. The cord wrap is not 550 butnit feels ok. I just offerer them $20 for two more but i,d gladly pdy full price. If interested i can provide the exact ebay info. They post a ton of big photos. I think it,s a great deal for guys who enjoy knockoffs.


----------



## pgandy

I know the site, eBay, and have three of theirs. I think they are great buys. Some knock them because they are of zinc. I find this an advantage as they pass through metal detectors with no hassle, cheap, and are sufficiently strong. Mine are different models that measure about 13cm and melt into my hip pocket. I love them. I’ll check the PM on the other forum now. Thanks.


----------



## pgandy

druglas said:


> No, what size balls. Lol.


½" lead.


----------



## druglas

That,s not heavy for the 1842? I know you iean toward that size( and i agree) and are trying different configurations. I imagine 1/2 lead to be the best for hunting. Hmmm...lead-metal detectors...right ? Lol


----------



## pgandy

druglas said:


> That,s not heavy for the 1842? I know you iean toward that size( and i agree) and are trying different configurations. I imagine 1/2 lead to be the best for hunting. Hmmm...lead-metal detectors...right ? Lol


Using one loop of 1842 Dankung style I am getting 8.5 fpe w/lead and 7.5 w/steel balls. This is at the bottom of testing results w/.50 cal. However, this will probably take out pigeon size birds and any snake you will encounter, and rabbits are easy to kill. I can squeak a little more out of the 1842 by shortening a little and throwing band life aside. I am getting higher results with .50s using 2040 x 2 and 1745 bands with manageable pull weights, the max being 12.0 fpe and 19.5# pull with doubled 2040 tapered. I am still testing.


----------



## Performance Catapults

I have harvested rabbit, squirrel and dove with an 1842 - 3/8" steel setup.


----------



## druglas

[email protected]/8 it is...but only in the event of zombie apocalipse or shtf..because hunting with a ss in Ct is illegal. Everything is illegal here except drinking and paying your taxes.
Druglas


----------



## druglas

@ pgandy. Rabbits are easy to kill ? I,ve never hunted rabbits or anythine else for that matter except with shotgun or bow. I,m wondering if i should poach and proscess a couple to make sure i can get it done. Are we talking headshots ??
Have you seen the youtube vids of field dressing a rabbit by just squeezing its guts out ? Its quick !


----------



## pgandy

druglas said:


> @ pgandy. Rabbits are easy to kill ? I,ve never hunted rabbits or anythine else for that matter except with shotgun or bow. I,m wondering if i should poach and proscess a couple to make sure i can get it done. Are we talking headshots ??
> Have you seen the youtube vids of field dressing a rabbit by just squeezing its guts out ? Its quick !


I was speaking in generalities. They will usually flop over or do a back flip in the air. However, just because you score don't expect a dead rabbit. Always go for a vital area. And don't confuse head shots with brain shots. The second rabbit I shot was with a 16 ga., full choked, single shot gun. I was still very young, in my early teens, and had been out several hours without seeing anything. Then well walking down the rail road track I jumped one. We were close and even at that age I had reservations about what that gun would do at that range. So as he was running away from me I just tracked him waiting for the range to open. When he started to head for cover he was closer than I would have liked but I let one go. Blow most of his hind quarters away, only skin was keeping him intact, but he was still alive using his front legs and moving much slower. So I finished him with one shot from a .22 pistol I was carrying. Another time many years later when I was the care taker of a wild life club my dog caught a rabbit and had eaten most of the rear parts away before I saw what was happening. The rabbit was still alive.

I have heard of that method of cleaning a rabbit. I know of no one to do it. Although it seems like I heard of that happening to a young boy after being backed over by a truck. I was taught to make an incision down the chest and belly. Grasp each pair of legs in each hand and fling. Centrifugal force will do the rest. Originally I used that method.

If you are asking me about my ideas on poaching, I have no comment as I am not about to recommend doing something illegal. However, I'll say, speaking as an old man, that I think one of the saddest things of all is to grow old without memories. I don't think that I could live in CT.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Hey guys, please leave the hunting discussions, especially gory details, to the Slingshot Hunting threads.


----------

